# Too skinny?



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

My girl's a major runner. I take her out, and all she wants to do is move unless I put her in her cuddle sack. She loves her wheel and has always been small.

She's eating Blue Buffalo Indoor Health, Purina One BEYOND Chicken and Whole Oatmeal, and then the rest of the mix that I bought from her breeder when we picked her up. She'll eat 1-2 spoonfuls a night. (I give her two spoonfuls a night, and one in the morning so she always has food in her bowl.)

Mochi's almost 5 months old, and about 230 grams. I'm curious to know if she's underweight. Her body type is a runner's body but with slightly curved in hip-areas. (after her rib cage ends) 

I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow. 

Also, if she is underweight (which I believe she is), what are some higher fat foods that are recommended? (preferably a non-chicken based one...she already has two chicken based ones and preferably non-fish, since they apparently cause extra smelly poos. Of course, I'll accept whatever flavors if it's good for my baby.)


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, also, increasing mealworm intake isn't really an option. She refuses live mealworms, so I feed freeze dried, and people have mentioned that too many freeze dried bugs cause issues...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

The hedgehog-hourglass! That's what my marathoner looks like, too. I don't know if it's a problem or not. He's 6 months old and hovers around 465g, but I haven't been that concerned since he didn't have problems gaining wait during his growth spurts.

Kitten foods have a higher fat content than cat foods. I've read recommends of mixing it in for growing babies & pregnant mums before....

(I await hearing other people's responses for my own info, too)


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, thanks about the kitten food.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

(P.S. There should be a sticky with a list of cat foods for hedgies with weight problems. Lists of foods that are acceptable with lower fat and a list of acceptable higher fat foods. Although I'm not sure how many hedgies have weight issues here...but it'd still be pretty helpful.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kitten foods are a good place to look. Does sound like they could stand to put on a few grams, since it's nice to have a bit of extra in case they get sick.

The two brands I know I've seen mentioned that are higher in fat and also have nice, small kibble - Fromm's Gold (adult is 18%, kitten 20%) & Fromm's Four-Star (gamebird 18%, chicken 19%, duck 20%), and Halo Spots Stew (chicken 18%, turkey 16%).

Don't forget puppy foods might also be an option. Small-breed puppy foods especially, since the kibble is much smaller. I had a Wellness puppy food in Lily's mix at one point, though I don't remember it making much of an impression on her - she was also in her downhill slant at that point though, so that may have affected it. 

Also, as far as other bugs, have you looked into ones like waxworms? They're much higher in fat, so wouldn't normally be recommended, but if she'll give them a try, they might be good treats to help put weight on her. If she likes softer-bodied worms better, like the waxworms, butterworms are similar, though much lower in fat (even lower than mealworms). 

Another thing - you could supplement with wet food, which is usually higher in fat. Lily absolutely adored Wellness Healthy Indulgence meat chunks - would come running out of a dead sleep for them. :lol: Adjusted for moisture content, they're about 22% fat, and they have many different flavors. I only used them as treats for her, but never noticed a difference in poop from the seafood ones.

Edit: Definitely a good point about the stickies.  I want to add in stickies or a section on the Recommended Foods sticky for Canadian brands/stores, and maybe UK ones, so I'll add weight issues and/or high-fat to the list of things to add on!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks! I'll look into the waxworms and the foods you mentioned. 

To store wet food, would I just cover it and freeze it/put it in the fridge?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I made little hedgie-sized servings and froze them. Unfortunately, my little friend thought wet food was disgusting.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pfff, they like to be so contrary sometimes. :lol: And yup! If you use canned food, pate or shredded or anything, it'd probably be easiest to use an ice cube tray, or plop it on a pan in little spoonfuls. With the Wellness meat chunks, I spread them out on a metal pan we have & frozen them on that, then pried them off and stored in a baggy.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Currently I have canned crickets sitting in my freezer. Mochi spat them out when she first tried it. I suppose I could donate them to her less picky sister. -_-


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, thanks again Lilysmommy...(I kind of doubt she'll eat it... worth a try though.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, maybe (and hopefully) she'll surprise you! At least one can alone isn't too expensive, so not a huge loss of cash if she doesn't. Good luck & let us know!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I just did a bit of research, and I think my girl's mix in the end will look like this:

-Blue Buffalo Indoor Health
-Natural Balance Green Pea and Salmon
-Fromm's Gold Duck flavored

Once she eats up all her Purina One Beyond I'll switch over to Natural Balance so she doesn't have 2 chicken ones. 

And hopefully she'll like waxworms or canned cat food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good mix! Let us know how she likes her new diet and if she gets a little more weight on her with it. I hope she gets interested in the new treats too.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked up some canned food for a treat and a higher fat cat food (not Fromm's, we went a closer store that sold this: http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/purevita/grain_free_salmon_cat )

Now her mix will be:

Blue Buffalo Indoor Health
Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck
Pure Vita Salmon flavored (higher fat)

The owners also gave us a sample bag of cat food, which is hedgie safe and has higher fat.


----------

